# VSELs, and Sysctl on CM4DX



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

So besides the poor battery life, why are they having trouble with the camera/camcorder and youtube? Also, is there a way I can load up the blur camera? I prefer it because I like widescreen pictures.

*edit* Also since this topic has left its original purpose, discuss any sysctl settings you use, or voltages you run if you overclock/underclock and play with the advanced settings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> So besides the poor battery life, why are they having trouble with the camera/camcorder and youtube? Also, is there a way I can load up the blur camera? I prefer it because I like widescreen pictures.


Video playback is tied to the camera lib components and such. Unfortunately, both the camera and camcorder fixes must be compiled from source since the current unofficial fixes out there utilize Moto Droid 2 components. To the best of my knowledge, cvpcs doesn't want to include those for obvious reasons as they should be compiled from source.

You can flash the blur camera (there should be a thread about it if you search), but there are FC issues related to going to the gallery from it since the blur gallery doesn't exist. I'm not sure how effective the blur camera is in CM7, but people have got it to work somewhat.

In regards to the battery life, my experience has been far from poor. I'm undervolted and use Imoseyon's tweaks along with the screen brightness settings in another thread, and I have yet to get under 16 hours on a full charge. In fact, I'm averaging closer to 18 hours, which is comparable, if not better, than stock.

There are still bugs that require unofficial fixes(camcorder/camera), but those will be fixed in time.  We're only on nightly #20.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Video playback is tied to the camera lib components and such. Unfortunately, both the camera and camcorder fixes must be compiled from source since the current unofficial fixes out there utilize Moto Droid 2 components. To the best of my knowledge, cvpcs doesn't want to include those for obvious reasons as they should be compiled from source.
> 
> You can flash the blur camera (there should be a thread about it if you search), but there are FC issues related to going to the gallery from it since the blur gallery doesn't exist. I'm not sure how effective the blur camera is in CM7, but people have got it to work somewhat.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I hope they get a camera/camcorder fix very soon! As for battery. I do alright. I underclock to 400 mhz while screen is off and overclock to 1.2ghz while screen is on, with other profiles for conditions as well (such as overheat, battery level, and charging status). I also have the auto screen brightness enabled with personal modifications (just got a good working model today, hopefully it improves battery life). I am unaware however of what Imoseyon's kernel tweaks do, could you enlighten me please?

*edit* I should probably try undervolting, right now, I have medium voltage. I will test with low voltage to see if I get any random reboots. Do you know what vsels you clock at?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Sounds good, I hope they get a camera/camcorder fix very soon! As for battery. I do alright. I underclock to 400 mhz while screen is off and overclock to 1.2ghz while screen is on, with other profiles for conditions as well (such as overheat, battery level, and charging status). I also have the auto screen brightness enabled with personal modifications (just got a good working model today, hopefully it improves battery life). I am unaware however of what Imoseyon's kernel tweaks do, could you enlighten me please?
> 
> *edit* I should probably try undervolting, right now, I have medium voltage. I will test with low voltage to see if I get any random reboots. Do you know what vsels you clock at?


I also can't wait for the official camera/camcorder fix.  There is a temporary fix for the meantime, but you have to reflash it after flashing each nightly. It's really not an inconvenience though since it only takes a few extra seconds.

Imoseyon's tweaks tweak build.prop, minfree, sysctl (if you enable it), and various other OS-related things. Basically, it's all about boosting performance and efficiency.

My vsels are as follows (they're not too aggressive):

350/28
500/36
800/49
1000/58

They're just the "stock" settings for ultra low voltage. I could probably drop it down further, but I don't see the point with my current battery life.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

My sysctl settings are as follows, I have found the best performance on these settings after much testing and using Quadrant.
Min free Kb: 3072
Dirty Ratio: 90
Background Dirty Ratio: 70
VFS Cache Pressure: 25
Oom Allocating Task: Enabled

I am testing custom VSELs on my overclock right now. I tested you 800 mhz at 49 VSEL and it crashed the phone, so I am testing 50 VSELs, I will report back once I have found the lowest possible VSELs that are still stable in all instances.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> My sysctl settings are as follows, I have found the best performance on these settings after much testing and using Quadrant.
> Min free Kb: 3072
> Dirty Ratio: 90
> Background Dirty Ratio: 70
> ...


Sounds good.  Your sysctl settings are very similar to mine. That's odd that 800mhz at 49 VSEL is causing you to crash. It could be that you have more load than I do, thus the need for a higher VSEL. ULV can be unstable at times if more voltage is needed, but I haven't had any crashes as of yet. I'm also pretty light on my phone though. News, weather, Foursquare, Facebook, Gmail, and Google + are the only things that sync. I'm also only utilizing three homescreens with minimal widgets. I'm not sure if any of the above would have that big of an impact on the stability of VSELs.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am almost done load testing the VSELs, and yes 49 VSEL at 800 mhz was too low. I have a pretty big burden on my CPU, I am testing with music and games running at the same time and also running multiple app and then multitasking. I have 4 homescreens, and each has between 1-3 widgets on them. If my my 1ghz is stable at 58, I might try running at 56 or 57 VSEL. I am surprised however that 350 mhz runs so smoothly at 28 VSEL. Standard vsel for 350 is 34 vsel and going 4 vsels under is already considered ultra low. Will report back withing the next half hour hopefully with stable vsels, however I will continue to test them through boot and over the next several days to see if they require further adjustment for the most stability.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I have found a highly stable, ultra low voltage profile. Here are my settings..

350mhz @ 28 vsel
800 mhz @ 50 vsel
1 ghz @ 56 vsel
1.2 ghz @ 64 vsel


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Ok I have found a highly stable, ultra low voltage profile. Here are my settings..
> 
> 350mhz @ 28 vsel
> 800 mhz @ 50 vsel
> ...


Not bad! Looks like you got a little higher voltage at 800 mhz, but tweaked some off the top. As long as it's stable for you, that's what matters.  I know everyone is going to have slightly different results when it comes to stability and VSELs. You are putting much more load on your CPU than I am, but I also think of myself as more of a light to slightly moderate user anyway. I may try your values out and see if there's any impact on battery life at all. If there isn't, I don't mind getting 1.2 ghz for my max value instead of 1 ghz.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Keep in mind that the over clock app's ULV is not lower than stock. I'm using Quick Clock Advanced, settings are:

350 MHz - 20 VSEL
600 MHz - 30 VSEL
800 MHz - 40 VSEL
1000 MHz - 50 VSEL


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm using the advanced setting in AOC and running:

300mhz-17vsel
475mhz-31vsel
650mhz-34vsel
800mhz-41 vsel

And it's still as quick as stock and runs half the battery voltage

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> I'm using the advanced setting in AOC and running:
> 
> 300mhz-17vsel
> 475mhz-31vsel
> ...


Here are the stock voltages just for reference:

350 - 33
500 - 48
800 - 58
1000 - 62


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> Here are the stock voltages just for reference:
> 
> 350 - 33
> 500 - 48
> ...


I'm confused by your post. In a previous post, you said to keep in mind that the overclock app's ULV settings are not lower than stock, but the stock voltages you posted in this post are clearly higher. For instance, this is the ULV voltages in the Android Overclock app:

350/28
500/36
800/49
1000/58

I just use the preset ones above and don't lower them any further.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I'm confused by your post. In a previous post, you said to keep in mind that the overclock app's ULV settings are not lower than stock, but the stock voltages you posted in this post are clearly higher. For instance, this is the ULV voltages in the Android Overclock app:
> 
> 350/28
> 500/36
> ...


I forgot to mention in my post that with the stock clock speeds the VSEL values are lower but with any kind of actual OCing they will be higher than stock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> I forgot to mention in my post that with the stock clock speeds the VSEL values are lower but with any kind of actual OCing they will be higher than stock.


Ah, that makes since.  Personally, I don't do any overclocking. I just undervolt a little bit to squeeze a little more out of my battery. The phone is blazing fast to me as it is.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Ah, that makes since.  Personally, I don't do any overclocking. I just undervolt a little bit to squeeze a little more out of my battery. The phone is blazing fast to me as it is.


I do the same thing, the phone is fast enough with stock clock speeds but undervolting will definitely help the battery life.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

300:18
695:38
927:49
1159:61

Slightly aggressive, runs VERY stable, never any issues. I must have a good unit. Great battery life with a mild boost in performance.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, I have tested for about 24 hours now with the voltages I posted previously. I have to report that I am having some crashes, had about 3 today. As for battery gains, I can't say I had any, I needed to recharge in less than 12 hours. I think the only performance gain would be running cooler. I am going to tweak the settings just a bit, to hopefully run more stable. Will report back again with voltages and then hopefully tomorrow with a stability report.

*edit* I feel as though it is my 800mhz setting causing the instability.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

You have to big of a gap between your min of 350 and 800. you need to step it up more with one in between(eg. 350 675 850 1.2, or even 350 700 900 1.2). The influx of processor speed from the low speed of 350 to 800 is what is causing the crash, I believe....

EDIT: you could even try ryan's setup a few posts up


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> You have to big of a gap between your min of 350 and 800. you need to step it up more with one in between(eg. 350 675 850 1.2, or even 350 700 900 1.2). The influx of processor speed from the low speed of 350 to 800 is what is causing the crash, I believe....
> 
> EDIT: you could even try ryan's setup a few posts up


Crap, I was wondering if that could affect it. Yeah I'm using android overclock. Only allows for 4 steps. I might have to go with the stock setting of 400 mhz, but I will massively undervolt it. That way its a less of a jump. Maybe I will try for 400, 750, 1.0, and 1.2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

That should be stable enough depending on voltages

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting thread u guys have going here...feel like i should test out some of these settings tonight


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> You have to big of a gap between your min of 350 and 800. you need to step it up more with one in between(eg. 350 675 850 1.2, or even 350 700 900 1.2). The influx of processor speed from the low speed of 350 to 800 is what is causing the crash, I believe....
> 
> EDIT: you could even try ryan's setup a few posts up


From what I understand of how the ondemand governor works is that when the system detects a load level high enough to trigger a scale up, the system immediately jumps to the highest frequency bypassing everything else in between and then scales it back down as needed. This would make the large gap jump not an issue as the "influx of processor speed" would be even bigger when the cpu first scales to max. Likely there is another issue causing the crash. One way to test is just use the slider to set your minimum speed to the 800 so that you only have 3 slots in use. Then perform your tests. If it fails, it is another problem, likely voltage. If it works, change the slider to just use the two lowest slots of 350 and 800 and retest. If that fails, then a smaller gap is the issue. If that works also, then your issue is likely another speed/voltage combo. Just set the cpu to use just one slot and test on each slot to see if any one fails.


----------



## wurgy (Jul 6, 2011)

I use QuickClock and have been using CM7 since nightly 19 each time the new one comes out I've been updating. My top end seems to fluctuate between 1250 and 1450. However I have it topping out at 1000 so really doesn't matter to much I guess.

300 -- 18
600 -- 33
800 -- 42
1000 -- 52

I've noticed a littlle boost in the batter but still far from being "good" in my opinion. I'll tough it out but I hate having to charge my phone mid day.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

To the OP's point about the blur camera, you know the widescreen mode is just a digital crop done in camera, right? You can achieve the same effect with any photo editing app on the market, ie: photoshop express, picsay pro, etc.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> To the OP's point about the blur camera, you know the widescreen mode is just a digital crop done in camera, right? You can achieve the same effect with any photo editing app on the market, ie: photoshop express, picsay pro, etc.


I don't want the crop. I like the widescreen picture. AOSP does not offer this option. I mean I can live without it, but its just something I liked.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> I don't want the crop. I like the widescreen picture. AOSP does not offer this option. I mean I can live without it, but its just something I liked.


The widescreen picture is the crop. The blur camera takes the 8MP image and crops it to 3264x1840. The AOSP camera does not crop it, so you get 3264x2448. You are actually getting more of your image with the AOSP camera.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

abqnm said:


> The widescreen picture is the crop. The blur camera takes the 8MP image and crops it to 3264x1840. The AOSP camera does not crop it, so you get 3264x2448. You are actually getting more of your image with the AOSP camera.


No way, haha I didn't even know that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never been able to run as low voltage as everyone here has been posting. My processor won't handle it without instability. Just an fyi that trial and error is required to find what's best for your phone.


----------

